
New Edition of Practical Artificial Intelligence Programming with Java - mark_l_watson
https://leanpub.com/javaai
======
mark_l_watson
I updated my book Practical Artificial Intelligence Programming With Java, a
major revision. Free update from earlier editions and free to read online.
Creative Commons License.

The 2020 edition is a major rewrite from the 2013 edition with a new deep
learning chapter and 2 new Semantic Web chapters. Mostly a new book except for
the chapters on Search and Reasoning.

[https://leanpub.com/javaai](https://leanpub.com/javaai)

Note: the code and a PDF for the 2013 edition are available here:
[https://github.com/mark-watson/Java-AI-Book-
Code_4th_edition](https://github.com/mark-watson/Java-AI-Book-
Code_4th_edition)

